# Heeling practice with Ruger (Video)



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is a short video that my daughter recorded of Ruger and I practicing heeling for the BH. It is very shaky so you might have a hard time watching it. We are working on quicker about turns and maintaining focus through out the routine. Hopefully we will be a little more polished by trial time.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Just a helpful hint, move faster and move with purpose because you are boring your dog to death. It's very hard to maintain focus when you are boring. Just picking up the pace and moving like you have somewhere to go will keep your dog's attention much better. 

Also, don't wait for your dog to turn. If he doesn't make the turn with you, he gets corrected. It's also confusing for him to figure out if your slow turns - yes, I said your turns - are turns or sits, so he just stands there to see what you are doing.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Good advice! thx!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

You have the same problem I have with Indra. She's a "pass"-walker. 

I wouldn't just yet put the toy, in your pocket, I think you've got the same problem I have. We both are waaay ahead of ourselves at least I was with Indra. I have ton go back and work a lot on her "happyness". 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdqG1U_vxos

Another thing, when you build frustration with the ball, don't let him get that ball, use that frustration for the heeling.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I am not sure what "pass"-walker means. I just pray we "pass" our BH! As far as the ball thing, that was my poor handling skills on display. I allowed him to snatch it out of my hand. I meant to build his interest and then put it away with out him getting it. I know we have a long way to go. During the heeling, I was pretending that we were in a trial and I could not show him the ball or give him a correction.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

robk said:


> I am not sure what "pass"-walker means. I just pray we "pass" our BH! As far as the ball thing, that was my poor handling skills on display. I allowed him to snatch it out of my hand. I meant to build his interest and then put it away with out him getting it. I know we have a long way to go. During the heeling, I was pretending that we were in a trial and I could not show him the ball or give him a correction.


I think in english it's called pace, they are not walking properly, they are pacing. Both, Indra and your dog are doing it. It's not very desirable to have a pacing dog in obedience. 

What I meant with him not getting the toy is to build frustration and even more interest. If he doesn't get the object of his desire after you built all that frustration they work better. 

Maybe somebody else can chime in on that


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> I think in english it's called pace, they are not walking properly, they are pacing. Both, Indra and your dog are doing it. It's not very desirable to have a pacing dog in obedience.
> 
> What I meant with him not getting the toy is to build frustration and even more interest. If he doesn't get the object of his desire after you built all that frustration they work better.
> 
> Maybe somebody else can chime in on that


I am still having trouble understanding the "Pace" thing. All I see is a dog walking and trotting next to me. Is there a particular gate that they are suppose to be in? I know he is not prancing like I see so many dogs do. I really have no idea how to get him to do that.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

robk- I think what Mrs.K is saying is that Roger is pacing while heeling in the video. She'd rather see the dog trotting. I don't know for a fact that trotting is required for obedience, but I believe that's the critique she's pointing out to you. Increasing your speed may cause Ruger to shift it into a trot.

If you're not familiar with the difference between trotting and pacing, here's a video:





In pacing, both the front and rear legs on a single side are moving forward and backwards more/less in unison. When the front comes forward, so does the rear. In trotting, the front and rear on the same side are moving opposite, which is to say the opposite corners are moving in unison. When the front-right moves forwards, so does the rear-left.

It should be noted that for some dogs (my own included) their cadence is determined by their speed. Pimg will pace at slow speed, trot at moderate speed, and gallop at higher speeds. There are definitely dogs out there that can, and do, trot even at slower speeds. I don't _think_ (I could be wrong) that the trot is absolutely a "moderate speed only" cadence.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hi robk - look at the dog walking , both front and rear on one side of the body are moving in the same direction 

here is what you want -- these turns are perfect , dog calm and focused , precise


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I went back and watched it again and did see what you are talking about. He is not consistent though. On the last left turn he was walking normally. 

That is what is so great about this forum. You never know how you look until you get your picture taken and then look at it with someone else. We practice alone all the time. It is helpful to have others give you guidance in areas that you cannot see by your self.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

robk said:


> I went back and watched it again and did see what you are talking about. He is not consistent though. On the last left turn he was walking normally.
> 
> That is what is so great about this forum. You never know how you look until you get your picture taken and then look at it with someone else. We practice alone all the time. It is helpful to have others give you guidance in areas that you cannot see by your self.


Rob, it's the very same problem I had with Indra. 

Keep it up.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

robk said:


> That is what is so great about this forum. You never know how you look until you get your picture taken and then look at it with someone else.


Completely agree! Now that it's been pointed out to you, you'll be super aware no doubt!  Happened to me too when I see comments in the "Critique My Dog" threads about how a dog will trend to a certain cadence based on their conformation. It made me more aware in my own dog when she was in a pace, trot, or gallop. And with that, I also am more aware of how tired she is physically, or how excited she is mentally. When she's tired or not excited, she'll move in a pace. When she's excited or energetic, she'll move in a trot. If she's tired and pacing, I can get her into a trot simply by increasing my own speed-OR- by adding energy while maintaining my speed. It's really an interesting observation!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

It must be something with the way that I move with him or the way I set him up. Not really sure. I went back and watched other videos that I have of my self and Ruger heeling and in every single video, he is in a pace. However, here is a video of him free moving through my back yard and you will see that he is trotting naturally. I wonder what I need to do to get him to move in a trot during obedience??? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCXBVrJTFY0http://


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You are so slow when you are doing obedience and that's why your dog is pacing. Pick up the pace and be more exciting, and the pacing should go away.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I had the same problem with Pan. He's kind of longer bodied and doesn't normally prance real high like some dogs. When I think I'm going fast enough, everyone watching is yelling at me to walk FASTER!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

He has a long stride and to go as slow as you, he has to pace. Ever notice all the dogs that are leash walked their entire life pace instead of 4-beat walk or trot? Its because they want to go faster, but are held back.
It can become a habit, so the second he starts to pace, quicken your speed, mix it up..anything! 

I like your video anyway, and I thought he was trying hard to please you!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you Ponyfarm! The way you explained it makes perfect sense. So what you (and Elaine) are saying is that I need to move much faster than I am used to moving. Almost to where it feels unnatural to me in an effort to allow him to move at a more natural trotting speed for him. This is going to be tough because I am a turtle by nature.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Liesje said:


> I had the same problem with Pan. He's kind of longer bodied and doesn't normally prance real high like some dogs. When I think I'm going fast enough, everyone watching is yelling at me to walk FASTER!


Indra is the same way. She is long bodied and I am walking as fast as I can but I am just not fast enough for her to trott. 

I know I am the one that is basically holding her back.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I had the same problem with Pan. He's kind of longer bodied and doesn't normally prance real high like some dogs. When I think I'm going fast enough, everyone watching is yelling at me to walk FASTER!


I am glad to hear that it is not just me! 

Edit: and Mrs.K


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I think you can teach them to go up with their energy vs pacing. Actually, I hope to learn this technique at a seminar I am attending..Bridget Carlsen. She really knows how to get them "up"!! She has some good videos on her website for reference.

Start jogging guys!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I don't get what's wrong with the dogs pace? Or even the handlers.. What I see is a dog that's not in drive.. I think if he's worked more in drive or even taught to work in a higher state of drive you're gonna see a hugh difference in the dogs attitude, maybe even less looking around.. It's not the pace that's boring to the dog..


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

G-burg said:


> I don't get what's wrong with the dogs pace? Or even the handlers.. What I see is a dog that's not in drive.. I think if he's worked more in drive or even taught to work in a higher state of drive you're gonna see a hugh difference in the dogs attitude, maybe even less looking around.. It's not the pace that's boring to the dog..


See this is what I was originally thinking before others brought up the pace thing. I am trying to figure out how to maintain the drive level of the dog after I put the toy away. My handling skills are still developing so things are going slow but what I am trying to learn how to do is transition to working with no toy. In this particular video I was just pretending that I was trialing and could not do anything but the routine. I have been trying to be more animated in my training but it just doesn't show here.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

When I look at the video I think you start to have your dog in drive but then lose it as they win the toy, then you take out of the dogs mouth. Look at the video carmspack linked notice he is moving slow but the dog is animated. So try to build a little frustration and then move at the right pace with purpose. It does not have to be fast but project confidence in your walk if you will. I know from my first BH how I was nervous and did not move with confidence and it led to us failing the first time.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

The number one thing my very first schutzhund trainer taught me was, for me to learn how to get my dog in drive without the toy.. Made me have to think outside the box that's for sure.. I also have a very strong relationship with my dogs.. (not saying you don't) There isn't a training session that my dogs don't get rewarded.. even when I was preparing for a trial.. 

With each training session we should be teaching them to work longer and harder to get the reward.. Right now I'm training a pup who is easily distracted, he'll be a year the end of this month, so we've been working on just stationary exercises with focus and bringing in more distractions, I'm not even thinking about moving forward until I can get that solid..

So maybe you need to back up a bit in your training..


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

szariksdad and G-burg, both of your comments are very helpful. I wished I had posted a video a long time ago so that I could get this kind of feedback. I am here to learn and I appreciate the pointers!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Are you training with someone right now? That can help you along the way?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

G-burg, Yes I am part of a schutzhund club but can only attend maybe once every two weeks or so. When I do attend there is not much feedback about how I am doing. Most other members right now are also fairly new and there are a couple of members that monopolize 99% of the training directors attention. I just go train my dog in OB on my own then wait for protection to start.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree that it's not so much the pace but the lack of excitment (although pace might play a part).

Build drive in the beginning, but don't give him the toy. Teach him some fun tricks to do while you're doing the pattern. Heeling between your legs, spins in front of you, backup around you in a circle, etc.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

One way to look at getting him drive to think that from the moment he gets out of the crate to the time he gets put back you want him to be a pest to work with you almost pushing his nose into your belly to start work. Also you can do some of this with food where you get him to get excited then have him just focus on you. For OB get him excited to where he wants to work, then you literally want him pushing you down the field in the work not you pull him down the field. If you are as much of beginner and your clubs is made up like it is you might want to find another club or person that can help you who has worked a lot on this or even watch a few DVDs from bowwowflix from either Joanne fleming or Ivan. The big difference between the 2 is Joanne works the dog into position with lures whereas Ivan will use physical manipulation to get the dog there.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Hi Rob. Don't think I know you and I'm learning myself. I can't really say what you are doing wrong because I don't have that much experience just yet myself.

However, I noticed the video of my husband and one of our dogs being used as an example in this thread and thought you might find it helpful to share some of what they do in training. Maybe it will be helpful to you.

In the video the dog is 15 months old and my husband is a first time IPO handler. Like Leesa said, the dog always gets a reward. They started with food and then moved on to the ball. Eventually the dog has to work longer for the reward but he is always rewarded. When they started they worked on the basic position and then built on that. 

BTW: That is my husband's normal walking pace and he has a natural bounce to his step but he does have long legs and walks faster than a lot of people (I feel like I have to take 2 steps for one of his sometimes.) For those 2 the training is always a fun thing. They have a good time training together and that does shine through. 

Also we do have a great training director who is usually right out on the field with us when we do all of our training. I can't stress enough how much having someone good to train with has meant to us.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Vinnie, I like that video a lot. Thank you for your post. I think that we are close to that when the ball is present. Maybe not as perfect. Ruger still walks in the pace though. Got to figure that one out. There is a point when you have to walk onto the field with no ball or food and still get that level of focus out of the dog and that is what we have been trying (not with very good results) to accomplish. That is why I put the ball away before I started the routine. Trying to get him used to not seeing the ball. You video is very inspiring though. Very nice looking work. 

We will keep working at it.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

robk said:


> There is a point when you have to walk onto the field with no ball or food and still get that level of focus out of the dog and that is what we have been trying (not with very good results) to accomplish.


The idea, though, is to get the dog so excited for work that it's not a big deal when you don't have the reward for a trial.

Another thing you can try to wean him off of toys being ON you is to get him in drive, throw the toy into the middle of the field, and have him work around the toy, then release. It gets the reward off your person, plus teaches great focus. And for trials it might not be bad, either if you built drive ahead of time, dropped the toy on the ground and then did your routine because he'll be working thinking that he'll eventually get to that toy  (and no reason he can't when he's all done and off the field!)


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I like that idea about throwing the toy in the middle of the field. I'll try that. Thanks!


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

How many times have I read criticisms of IPO heeling and people yap on and on about real dogs with magical drives and extreme dogs crazy sport dogs? And here we have a dog that heels great and you all want it to look like an "extreme sport dog". The only time the dog is ever out of position is on the abouts and RobK said he is working to correct that.

RobK your heeling is fine. It's not what most people want, but it's technically very correct. It's pretty cool too; you look like you and the dog are on a serious mission. You got style. If you like it, don't change a thing. Good luck on your BH.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

g


Fast said:


> How many times have I read criticisms of IPO heeling and people yap on and on about real dogs with magical drives and extreme dogs crazy sport dogs? And here we have a dog that heels great and you all want it to look like an "extreme sport dog". The only time the dog is ever out of position is on the abouts and RobK said he is working to correct that.
> 
> RobK your heeling is fine. It's not what most people want, but it's technically very correct. It's pretty cool too; you look like you and the dog are on a serious mission. You got style. If you like it, don't change a thing. Good luck on your BH.


Very true and I agree with you. I don't need a prancing dog either, I'm happy with my dogs focus, but the only thing I (personally) don't like is the pacing.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Fast said:


> How many times have I read criticisms of IPO heeling and people yap on and on about real dogs with magical drives and extreme dogs crazy sport dogs? And here we have a dog that heels great and you all want it to look like an "extreme sport dog". The only time the dog is ever out of position is on the abouts and RobK said he is working to correct that.
> 
> RobK your heeling is fine. It's not what most people want, but it's technically very correct. It's pretty cool too; you look like you and the dog are on a serious mission. You got style. If you like it, don't change a thing. Good luck on your BH.


Well, if that's how my suggestions came across I didn't mean it to! I was going off him wanting to work on better focus and I think mixing up the heeling and reward proccess is a great way to do that.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

GSDElsa said:


> Well, if that's how my suggestions came across I didn't mean it to! I was going off him wanting to work on better focus and I think mixing up the heeling and reward proccess is a great way to do that.


Your suggestions were fine. But why does he need better focus? The rules don't require it.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for your comments Fast.

As for the pacing thing. I am really having trouble seeing it while I am working with him. I think for now I am not going to worry about it so I can focus on passing the Bh with out thinking about too many different things. After the trial I'll get some help from someone who can coach us on a better looking heel.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Fast said:


> Your suggestions were fine. But why does he need better focus? The rules don't require it.


Because he said he wanted it and there isn't anything wrong with that, either


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

> How many times have I read criticisms of IPO heeling and people yap on and on about real dogs with magical drives and extreme dogs crazy sport dogs? And here we have a dog that heels great and you all want it to look like an "extreme sport dog". The only time the dog is ever out of position is on the abouts and RobK said he is working to correct it


No pro here, but I agree, I thought the video looked good, yes maybe I'd pick up the pace a tad , walk more like I'm on a mission. While flashy is nice, I'd rather be correct

I thought you did a nice job Rob, good luck with your BH


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I find that if I walk a bit faster and walk with more purpose it's not only that it helps the dog's pace but it helps the dog's drive. I don't like dogs that get instantly wound up over the idea that there *might* be a toy in my pocket, so my dogs are not the "over the top drive" dogs people always talk about. Because of that, I can't expect them to heel for almost 10 minutes straight and look all flashy and prancy while I'm just walking around like a dud (I'm not saying *you* were, I didn't watch much of the video). If I walk like I have a purpose and I project confidence that my dog is always right there with me, I find this attitude alone seems to increase the drive and intensity in the dog without having to lure with toys or do all these rituals trying to trick the dog into thinking a toy is there. If I really *expect* the dog to be right there heeling with good focus and power, most of the time he is but I have to get myself in that frame of mind and not expect that my dog can work work work while I'm only half there.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> But why does he need better focus? The rules don't require it.


The only thing I would worry about is a dog that's heeling loose and not focused on the handler "can" be more inclined to do what it wants as the routine goes on.. and where trial nerves and stress are higher..


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

*Update: Ruger passed his BH!*

Ruger passed his BH today at our club's fall trial . I am very greatful to the judge for being very generous with Ruger! I made quite a few mistakes as well. It was a good learning experience and showed me how far we still have to go. On to the IPO1!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats on passing the Bh..


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

robk said:


> Ruger passed his BH today at our club's fall trial . I am very greatful to the judge for being very generous with Ruger! I made quite a few mistakes as well. It was a good learning experience and showed me how far we still have to go. On to the IPO1!!



Awesome! Congratulations. :thumbup:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Ruger!


----------

